# Perth Trip



## therook (30/10/07)

Well therook is going to be in Perth for work from the 5th November until the 23rd, have any of you W.A brewers got anything happening while i'm over ther. I have spoken to Pistol and we are going to catch up and hopefully drain some of his kegs one day but it would be great to meet some of you other blokes.

So whats happening over there this time of year.

Rook


----------



## Steve (30/10/07)

therook said:


> Well therook is going to be in Perth for work from the 5th November until the 23rd, have any of you W.A brewers got anything happening while i'm over ther. I have spoken to Pistol and we are going to catch up and hopefully drain some of his kegs one day but it would be great to meet some of you other blokes.
> 
> So whats happening over there this time of year.
> 
> Rook



Rook you have to go for a drive down to Margaret River and visit Colonial Brewing.....


----------



## amita (30/10/07)

Steve said:


> Rook you have to go for a drive down to Margaret River and visit Colonial Brewing.....



Rook give me a buzz when you plan to come down, I am in Margaret River and happy to show you around and share a few,
if your party is more than one everybody welcome, no problem.

cheers Amita :super:


----------



## Randall the Enamel Animal (30/10/07)

No need, most of Colonial's beers are now on tap at The Royal in East Perth.

But if you are down in MR, send me a PM and I'll make sure I'm around for a tour and some tank grazing.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (30/10/07)

West Coast Brewers Nov. meeting is on 12th Nov. in Rivervale. 
PM me if interested.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (30/10/07)

therook said:


> Well therook is going to be in Perth for work from the 5th November until the 23rd, have any of you W.A brewers got anything happening while i'm over ther. I have spoken to Pistol and we are going to catch up and hopefully drain some of his kegs one day but it would be great to meet some of you other blokes.
> 
> So whats happening over there this time of year.
> 
> Rook


Catch you at Pats if not drop on at home.The welcome matt is out.PM if you want a brew day.
Cheers GB


----------



## big d (30/10/07)

And lets not forget the micros in the swan valley/fremantle
(where it all started) and the one over at mindarie.My days off finally coincide with the westcoast brewers meets so hope to see you at the next meet or around the traps at a pre arranged day Rook.(Sounding like Pat has one in the pipeline.)

Cheers
Big D


----------



## therook (31/10/07)

Jeez, its been a great response so far, thanks fellas.

I will deffinately be in touch within the next few days to organise a meeting point or what ever else suits.

But its midnight here and i have to work through to 6am so off i go.

Rook


----------



## PistolPatch (2/11/07)

LMAO - therook has posted this in the Brewing Competition & Results forum!

Have been looking forward to meeting Mark for ages and I'd love to have a *brew day on Saturday 17th November.*

I cannot brew and play host simultaneously as either of these alone usually requires more than my full concentration. I thought though that it might be a good opportunity for a brewer contemplating going AG to have their first crack on the 17th. All you'll need is a fermenter. There'll be people to help and I'll make sure you get a clean, clear, tasty beer. (We did have a problem last time I let someone loose on my gear - a few things were forgotten - lol.)

As I'm only in an apartment (a ground-floor one though!,) I might have to cut numbers a bit but I'll post back here if that becomes the case. There's a lot on in November though so hopefully that won't happen. There's the West Coast Brewer's meeting and [topic="18641"]Friday Drinks[/topic]. (The latter is a to a poll that Chilla has going. He can't make Friday the 16th so go for the 23rd in his poll!)

It'd be great to see not only some old faces but some new ones as well. It'll be a very easy-going day so if you've never been to a brew day before then come along and meet some top blokes.

So who's going to put their hand up to do their first AG????

Can't wait to meet both the mystery brewer and therook!

See you soon Mark and safe trip,
Pat


----------



## amita (2/11/07)

So who's going to put their hand up to do their first AG????



Me, if thats alright with you.
will come up from Margs for the weekend, meet you guys and will have a crack at the AG.
time has come!!!!!!

be in touch,
Amita, very exited


----------



## randyrob (2/11/07)

amita said:


> So who's going to put their hand up to do their first AG????
> Me, if thats alright with you.
> will come up from Margs for the weekend, meet you guys and will have a crack at the AG.
> time has come!!!!!!
> ...



good stuff Amita, 

BIAB is like AG on training wheels anyway  

and with Pat to hold your hand it should be a sinch

Goodluck Rob.


----------



## therook (2/11/07)

amita said:


> So who's going to put their hand up to do their first AG????
> Me, if thats alright with you.
> will come up from Margs for the weekend, meet you guys and will have a crack at the AG.
> time has come!!!!!!
> ...




I look forward to meeting you Amita, as we hope to get down to Magaret river the following weekend.

Rook


----------



## uneekwahn (2/11/07)

I'm keen to come along and learn from the masters 

Can bring brewsnacks too.


----------



## facter (2/11/07)

Bugger, i wanted to put my hand up!! After watching it last time really want to give it a crack myself.


Almost ready to go AG.. almost almost ...


----------



## randyrob (2/11/07)

facter said:


> Bugger, i wanted to put my hand up!! After watching it last time really want to give it a crack myself.
> Almost ready to go AG.. almost almost ...



if you bring a curtain and ask pat nicely there might be enough room for 2 brews going at the same time.


----------



## amita (2/11/07)

facter said:


> Bugger, i wanted to put my hand up!! After watching it last time really want to give it a crack myself.
> Almost ready to go AG.. almost almost ...




I will come up with my brew mate( who is very keen)and happy to share the brew,its more for the experience.
we are trying to come up on friday arvo so we can meet a few people if anything is happening, if not we will have to find something to do in the big smoke.......

Rook good to hear that you come down, im sure we will find something to do.......

thanks for all the support guys, really looking forward to move up in the brew world,

cheers amita :icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (2/11/07)

So we have found the mystery brewer/s - excellent!

That's absolutely great you're coming up for the weekend Amita. I'll send you a PM so we can make a plan. Good on you!

As for Facter, I have access to enough gear to do two side by side brews except for a second decent chiller but maybe someone has one they can lend for the day preferably with hose fittings? So Facter, if you want to have a crack then why not. I'll get in touch with you as well.

Be great to meet another new face uneekwahn. Look forward to meeting you.

Hope you're coming randy - we need a medal winner to supervise 

If anyone wants to crash the night, let me know. You'll need a swag though.

Cheers and beers,
Pat


----------



## amita (2/11/07)

PistolPatch said:


> So we have found the mystery brewer/s - excellent!
> 
> That's absolutely great you're coming up for the weekend Amita. I'll send you a PM so we can make a plan. Good on you!
> 
> ...




thanks Pat, we are on!! :super: 
looking forward to meet everybody and have a great day!
is there a BBQ handy for the day?

will sent pm to finalize plans,
cheers amita


----------



## amita (2/11/07)

therook said:


> I look forward to meeting you Amita, as we hope to get down to Magaret river the following weekend.
> 
> Rook



Great Rook , that will be the weekend of 24/25?
will see you anyway on the brewday at PP? and will finalize the plans.
if not pm pls.

cheers amita


----------



## paterson2929 (2/11/07)

PistolPatch said:


> So we have found the mystery brewer/s - excellent!
> 
> That's absolutely great you're coming up for the weekend Amita. I'll send you a PM so we can make a plan. Good on you!
> 
> ...



Pat can you count in on brew day, I don't often get to see how others brew.


----------



## PistolPatch (2/11/07)

Be great to meet you Pato!

I think we're up to ten so far so it won't be a tiny brew day. If it gets out of hand, deadly has offered his place so all is looking good.

Good stuff!
Pat


----------



## PistolPatch (14/11/07)

Evenin'!

Have just sent out the details for Saturday. Looks like about 18 troops.

If I've forgotten anyone, let me know.

See you Saturday or if you're up for a beer on Friday night as well in Freo then give me a hoy.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## Batz (14/11/07)

PistolPatch said:


> if you're up for a beer on Friday night as well in Freo then give me a hoy.
> 
> Cheers,
> Pat




It's all down hill from here :icon_drool2: :icon_cheers: :icon_drunk: 


Batz


----------



## big d (14/11/07)

Pat has a bbq of sorts Amita.He just gets side tracked when he puts food on it so you may have to take over this part else wise it ends up well cooked.  Hey Pat.
Have a great day.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/11/07)

Is'ny Chilla' having Friday night drinkies in Perth that weekend?


----------



## mika (14/11/07)

Thought the date hadn't been set yet ? :huh:


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/11/07)

Mika, when did you lose your Lika?


----------



## deebee (14/11/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Is'ny Chilla' having Friday night drinkies in Perth that weekend?




23rd I think Vlad.


----------



## mika (14/11/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Mika, when did you lose your Lika?



Haven't lost it, just drunk a fair bit of it  

23rd was being discussed, didn't think it was set in stone ?


----------



## Goat (15/11/07)

I though it was pretty much set in stone - getting my best frock to the drycleaners specially for it...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...18641&st=15


----------



## therook (15/11/07)

Looking forward to this day, i just hope i dont fall asleep on the train back to Perth and end up in Adelaide  

Rook


----------



## Guest Lurker (15/11/07)

therook said:


> Looking forward to this day, i just hope i dont fall asleep on the train back to Perth and end up in Adelaide
> 
> Rook



Don't worry Rook, the bump when the rail changes gauge will wake you up well before Kalgoorlie.

Looks like work once again precludes me from attending this one, but teh Friday meetup I think I can do.

Cheers


----------



## therook (15/11/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Don't worry Rook, the bump when the rail changes gauge will wake you up well before Kalgoorlie.
> 
> Looks like work once again precludes me from attending this one, but teh Friday meetup I think I can do.
> 
> Cheers




Thanks GL  , spewing your not going to be there, i was looking forward to meeting you and seeing if all the stories were true.

Rook


----------



## amita (15/11/07)

big d said:


> Pat has a bbq of sorts Amita.He just gets side tracked when he puts food on it so you may have to take over this part else wise it ends up well cooked.  Hey Pat.
> Have a great day.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



No worries Big D, will bring my apron  

cheers amita


----------



## PistolPatch (15/11/07)

Yep, drinks in Perth are definite for tomorrow week (23rd Nov) as Chilla couldn't make tomorrow night.

If anyone is getting the train here on Saturday, maybe post up what time you intend arriving and we'll see if we can do an early pick-up for a few of you otherwise a taxi fare will probably only be around $7.

Oh and BigD is right. I just can't multi-task. I could probably cook one sausage at a time but a whole dozen :blink: Anyway if anyone notices smoke billowing it means I've been distracted. Sorry you can't make this one Dave. We'll have another when Batz comes over. Uh oh!

Looking forward to meeting our guest of honour, our guest brewer, several other new faces plus some great old ones.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Simon W (15/11/07)

Dave?
Dave's not here man!


----------



## PistolPatch (15/11/07)

Looks like Kai can't brew now but facter can again - lol!

But...

I only have 2 gas bottles. Has anyone got a bottle they could bring to run the bbq?

Here's hoping,
Pat


----------



## RobB (16/11/07)

I can bring gas if you still need it.


----------



## PistolPatch (16/11/07)

Thank you very much MC :super:


----------



## therook (16/11/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Thank you very much MC :super:



I'll bring some Natural gas....  

Rook


----------



## uneekwahn (16/11/07)

I'll be throwing together a plate of some nice cheeses, crackers, spiced pear paste and gherkins!


----------



## randyrob (18/11/07)

The Biab Godfather about to mash out?


----------



## uneekwahn (19/11/07)

guys,

I hope it all went well, sorry we couldn't hang around but Avril was quite unwell (and threw up once we got home!)

Cheers,

Jason.


----------



## therook (19/11/07)

uneekwahn said:


> guys,
> 
> I hope it all went well, sorry we couldn't hang around but Avril was quite unwell (and threw up once we got home!)
> 
> ...



What are you trying to say Jase, that Pats cooking was that bad..  


Rook


----------



## uneekwahn (19/11/07)

it was either pat's cooking or the fluorescent yellow white wine Avril had the night before


----------



## Katherine (19/11/07)

It was great to met you guys..

And thank you Pat for having us all around. I hope we didnt annoy your neighbours to much.

Katie


----------



## therook (19/11/07)

Well Saturday has been and gone and what a great day it was.

Amita and Wally, thanks for picking Skippy and myself up from Nth Freo train station and i THINK it was Wally who dropped us back there  

There were to many people there to thank everyone but the main man does need to be thanked. Pistol, thanks for putting on a fantastic day, fantastic beer and fantastic food and i give you 2 weeks before your knocking on the door of the new woman that has moved in next door to you, your stupid if you dont  

I got to see the BIAB happen for the first time and for any newbies out there its an easy way to get started, Randy Rob bought his Mash Tun with him just in case he could sway Pat. Amita brewed his first A.G a Kolsch and young H done an APA.

Thanks Guys and Gals, for a great time.

Now for the Vic Xmas swap next saturday.

Rook


----------



## PistolPatch (19/11/07)

Well that was a big day! A 1am finish!

What a pleasure to meet all the new troops and some older faces.

And what a generous lot! I lost track of who brought what but I know we had venison sausages from Amita and Wally, cheeses and God knows what else from Katie and Lloyd, tons of oven snacks from Pato, hand-made sausages from MaltyCultural, maybe more cheese from skippy and I know I have missed heaps of you other guys. I reckon I used about a sixth of the food I had bought. And thanks for washing up Amita, Wally, Katie and Lloyd. My place looked only like a small bomb hit it on Sunday morning.

I also had a really relaxing day especially with you guys looking after yourselves so well. I didn't have to go near the barbecue once!

We had a vote later in the night and reckon that MaltyCultural had the best beer of the day. Good on ya mate! Beautiful!

Hats off to to those of you that travelled so far on the day - top effort Pato! (And thanks for all the food mate) And of course amita and Wally came all the way from Margarets and therook from Victoria!

As for the next door neighbour, I did wake up the next morning thinking that I had pashed someone but I'm counting on that being a dream  And whilst the next door neighbour and Katie danced together, you'll be pleased to hear that Lloyd and I did not. We drank beer 

And who was last to leave?

I found old Bluey flat out like a lizard drinking on Sunday afternoon. Here's a pic...





Bluey's getting a bit overly-friendly I reckon. Last time I brewed I felt something on my toe. Bluey was licking it! I felt the same thing late Saturday night but that was probably the next door neighbour 

Absolute pleasure to meet/see you all even though I think I have no beer left now!

I'm going back to bed now....
Pat the DJ

P.S's. Look forward to that beer later in the week rook. uneekwahn, hope Avril is feeling better today. At least you got a few hours in mate. Katie, luckily another neighbour was playing up that night and his music was lousy so no, I didn't get into trouble - all good fun! randyrob, we need more pics! I think Harry will have some actually.


----------



## therook (19/11/07)

Pat,

I went on a winery tour on Sunday up the Swan River and then we were transfered onto a bus and ended up at a Microbrewery called Elmers. They had an ALT beer on Tap and it was very similar to your keg of Alt which we drank dry.

Bloody nice beer that one.

Rook


----------



## RobB (19/11/07)

Thanks for a great day Pat. I hope your four dozen sausages freeze well.

What a top crowd of people! It was great to finally put faces to names.


----------



## Kai (19/11/07)

I slept all day. Sounds like I missed out on a good time.


----------



## amita (19/11/07)

PistolPatch said:


> What a pleasure to meet all the new troops and some older faces.
> 
> 
> well what can I say, thanks Pat for being so generous with your energy! such a good host, almost felt like a country welcome!!cheers.
> ...


----------



## paterson2929 (19/11/07)

Thanks for the great day guys and girls it was good to put faces to online names (I think I had the longest name tag).
Pat - great host, although I didn't bring any food so no need to thank me.
Thanks for the excellent beer everyone.
Hope to see you all again for something similiar
Pato


----------



## PistolPatch (20/11/07)

*Here's a little ad for ChillaMagilla's Friday Drinks in Perth. Check out this thread*

I know there were a few troops that couldn't make last Saturday and who haven't met any AHBrs before. If you work in town or can make it in there then keep an eye on the above thread.

If any Freo troops are going, please let me know and we can share some public transport in and maybe a taxi back. I don't reckon I'll make it unless a few Freo troops are going - too hard on transport. If there are four then I'm in.

The thread mentioned an early finish but I doubt that is a necessity  

*End of Ad...*

Whoops Pato! Yep, I gave you extra credit for food but mate you did travel a long, long way and that was most impressive.

I must admit that the hardest part of the day was the beginning. I was rapidly multi-tasking - which I established previously that I have *no skills at.*

So much food came in the door at once that I panicked! "How on earth could I possibly remember who brought what?" "How am I going to remember to thank so and so?" (Skippy - was that you who did ALL the oven gear plus more?)

Simultaneously, I also had the panic on names because half of you I knew as your AHB names and half I had two names for and some I only had real names. And there were others I knew not on the forum that I had promised to remind of the day but actually forgot to. Whoops!

Kook will testify as to my confusion - lol! Anyway, my mind was going a hundred miles an hour early in the day but thankfully slowed to one or two later on. Though I may have become confused on details of who brought what, no one could deny that all attendees left a great impression. My only dissapointment is not having the chance to have a proper chat with everyone on the day.

amita has a plan though I have heard  

Meanwhile,

therook: Yep, we did drink the Alt dry and the pale ale and the amarillo ale and all but 1/5 of the Schwartz! The two dodgy beers (the ones with the yeast problem) I threw out today so, that beer fridge with 6 kegs, now has 3 litres of beer! I brewed today and have one nearly done so supplies will be a third-full soon! (The next door neighbour brought me a six-pack of Coopers Pale Ale tonight as a thank you. Still not sure what she was thanking me for :blink Can't believe you posted that you went to a winery the day after a PP brew day. Shame on you - lol!

kai: Should a few of us head up from here to Perth on Friday or will you be having a sleep? Shame on you too - lol!

amita: Congrats on your first AG!!! Hope it all seemed simple. Will send the recipe tomorrow. (I brewed the same this arvo.)

Hopefully we'll see a good crowd on Friday.

All the best,
Pat


----------



## Doogiechap (20/11/07)

Great stuff Pat  . I wished I could have been around for longer. Rook, it was great to finally put a face to the name as it was to the rest of the WA crew  . 
Cheers
Doug


----------



## skippy (20/11/07)

Nice to meet fellow AHB homebrewers from all over Perth (at various different levels in brewing expertise - Im on the bottom!), and a few guests from Marg's and Interstate, 

What a great bunch!

Thanks Pistol Patch for putting your house and kegs up to be enjoyed by the punters, really appreciated it as I'm sure everybody did.

P.S. I brought sausy rolls/asian stuff (the only cheese i brought was my jokes)

P.S.S. Tell us when your next BrewDay is an Ill bring a keg!


----------



## RobB (21/11/07)

PistolPatch said:


> We had a vote later in the night and reckon that MaltyCultural had the best beer of the day. Good on ya mate! Beautiful!



I'm glad it went down so well, but credit where it's due - I used NRB's Amarillo Ale recipe straight out of the BIAB guide. I did, however, add my own secret ingredient - 50,000 mistakes!

Good thing I took notes..........


----------



## uneekwahn (21/11/07)

Avril's definately feeling better, although she's still not keen on drinking and it's been half a week since the offending wine caused her grief !

thanks to all for the chats while we were there, I just wish we could have stuck around longer to learn as I'm just in the process of purchasing goodies to do my first AG (and I'll be organising a brew day early next year as well!) and really wanted to watch and learn !

Cheers,

Jason.

p.s I bought the maggie beer quince paste (bloody woolies were out of her spiced pear paste!) and some cheeses too, although I was definately outdone by the spring roles and curry puffs! *makes a mental note for the next brew day*


----------



## Katherine (21/11/07)

Jason the quince paste was devine and went perfectly with the cheeses I brought. (The pear paste sounds interesting will look out for that one). I know how Avril feels I have not touched a beer since 1am Sunday morning (thanks Pat)... and that is rare for me. I think I may possibly be up for a beer tonight if not tommorow.


----------



## PistolPatch (22/11/07)

*Lost Property*

I have a Black Rock cooler bag here. Let me know whose it is and I'll keep it aside.

*Other Stuff*

Doogie - Always tops to see Doogie but it certainly would have been better if you could have snuck out for a little longer! Thanks for sourcing that brilliant tap mate! Probably over 80 litres went through it on Saturday. WT?

Skippy - Sorry for getting mixed up on the snacks. Thanks a heap for not only bringing them but organising them. Easiest brew day ever for a host! I think I kept getting you and Pato mixed up because I was impressed equally by the amount of effort you guys put in to travel here or with what you brought along. Skippy you have enough credit to not have to bring anything for the next ten brew days  Would love a taste of your beer though!

Malty - LOL! As mentioned in PM, my hop shedule is reversed (originally through accident) on NRB's beautiful All Amarillo Ale. I'll do a side by side on that soon with my hop schedule and the correct one. We all would love to know your 50,000 errors. They must have been all excellent accidents.

Jason - Glad to hear Avril has mended. If you do want to watch a brew or even make one here, we can organise that as long as you can keep Avril under control the night before  I have a whole fridge to fill now so let me know if you want a return visit. I've still got some of your cheeses in the fridge and very generous of you to bring Maggie Beer along. (My goodness! For the first time ever I have noticed that Maggie's surname is, ''beer''!!!)

Katie - Well there always have to be a few of us brewers who are last to leave! Couldn't have asked for better company to finish off a great day. Your beer was totally impressive as well. There was no kit twang at all in your cleverly crafted brew. From memory, you added a hint of chilli (which I usually hate in beer) and something else. That was a beautifully balanced and very interesting and quaffable beer. I'd actually have to say it was the best kit beer I have tasted. I might be wrong on that as my palate gets all mixed up pretty quickly. If you can save me a bottle, I'd really like to taste that one on a clean palate.

On the beers side of things, I actually can't recall one dud beer except for the two of mine I kept on tap which hopefully, education-wise, most of you were given a sample of. For me, that's the problem with brew days. Many beautiful beers are presented but do not get the attention they deserve. Next time I'm taking notes!

And for those of you wondering what that little syringe was for on the dresser, I recently brought the Craftbrewer hop oils. I did mean to give everyone a taste of the different oils but I couldn't find a sufficiently bland beer on the day that would have made the experiment worthwhile. Maybe I can bring them to Jason's brew day!

Another nice short post from me 
Pat

P.S. Amita is working hard on his idea by the look of things. I better go and have a read of what he's come up with. Looks like he has come up with a lot :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (23/11/07)

The Black Rock Cooler bag is mine... 

I have one bottle left of the Chilli and Kaffir Beer... its yours PP! I have another fermenter filled with it but I played around with it a little more this time. I think it does have the twang but maybe the kaffir lime leaf confuses that. Its the simpliest beer I have done but people seem to like it. I dont over power it with chilli, I leave that for my curries!


----------



## PistolPatch (28/11/07)

OK Katie I will keep your, 'brew hag's handbag' (she knows what I mean) safe.

Dunno if I can have your last bottle but I won't say no. Go you halves! I seriously would like to taste that beer first up though. I really think yours is the first chilli beer I have had where the balance is correct. Most have way too much chilli and I have found them totally undrinkable. Yours was a quaffer if my memory serves me correctly.

The creativity you are already using (kaffir lime, chillis etc) in kits is pretty astounding actually. In fact, I have never heard of any kit brewer doing anything close to what you have done so good on ya! I'm certainly looking forward to you teaching me a heap down the track.

I haven't got Harry's SD card with the brew day photos yet (well, the early ones anyway) as he's spending way too little time brewing and way too much time with his girlfriend. Will post m here as soon as I do.

Cheers,
Pat


----------



## PistolPatch (10/12/07)

Well Mr Rook, finally got some photos from Harry. Unfortunately Harry got a little distracted by the girls and brewing so there aren't many pics of anyone apart from the girls :blink: Out of 20 or so people he got EVERY girl but only about 5 blokes. Can't even find a pic of you Mr Rook!

Here's one of the mad scientist Amita doing his first AG...





Here's the mad scientist's assistant Wally...





Here's MaltyCultural looking after someone else's brew - probably Harry's by this stage...





Here's the better looking parts of the brew day, Avril, Katie & Sarah...











RandyRob force-feeding the boys with some award winning beers...





Me asking Lloyd if Katie has any older sisters...





Unfortunately that is pretty much it. Anyone else got some???

Spot ya,
Pat


----------



## randyrob (10/12/07)

some nice shots there pat, hopefully the boys should be enjoying their efforts by now!


----------



## amita (10/12/07)

PistolPatch said:


> Well Mr Rook, finally got some photos from Harry. Unfortunately Harry got a little distracted by the girls and brewing so there aren't many pics of anyone apart from the girls :blink: Out of 20 or so people he got EVERY girl but only about 5 blokes. Can't even find a pic of you Mr Rook!
> 
> Here's one of the mad scientist Amita doing his first AG...
> 
> ...


----------

